# SLH - Silk Logistics Holdings



## System (15 June 2021)

Silk Logistics is a leading Australian-owned logistics business providing an integrated 'port-to-door' service to some of the world's best-known brands.

This agile approach has led to strong revenue growth, and consistent margins and return on capital. The Company's business model is asset-light and uses a tier-1, technology enabled platform to consistently deliver industry leading service outcomes to its blue-chip customer base.

Silk differentiates itself in the market by blending its physical logistics capabilities and scaled national footprint with predictive insights capability, inventory optimisation and supply chain visibility from wharf to warehouse and through to last mile distribution.

The Company operates as two primary divisions and three distinct services – Port Logistics division offering wharf cartage, and Contract Logistics division offering warehousing and distribution services.

The Company has a national footprint with operations in all mainland states in Australia.

It is anticipated that SLH will list on the ASX during July 2021.









						Transport & Freight Logistics in Melbourne, Sydney, Adelaide, Brisbane & Perth
					

For efficient end-to-end service across all your warehousing, wharfing and transportation needs, contact Silk Contract Logistics on (03) 9281 6900.




					www.silklogistics.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 June 2021)

*Company contact details*https://www.silklogistics.com.au/
Ph: 03 9281 6900*Principal Activities*Integrated Logistics*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$2.00*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SLH*Capital to be Raised*$70,000,000*Expected offer close date*29 June 2021*Underwriter*Fully underwritten. Shaw and Partners Limited and Morgans Corporate Limited (Joint underwriters and Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 July 2021)

IPO'ed today, opened at midday, at $2.28, ran as high as $2.48 and now $2.42


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 July 2021)




----------

